# Dam Below Newburgh Lake



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

****Disclosure****
I'm going to post a similar post in the "Warm Water Inland Lake LP forum". I hope Double post aren't against the rules but I figure since its a dam off of a lake into a stream that Id like the help of members who frequent each forum. Anyhoots.......

Hello all,

OK heres the deal. I work very close to Newburgh lake and since the weather is getting better, I'd like to fish it a few times. Id like to focus on below the dam. First off is I hope its legal to fish down there. I walked down today to check it out for the first time to see what Id be dealing with. I didnt realize how far back the dam was from the bridge. Anyways there was a good flow coming over it and quite a bit of foam. Water had decent current and visibility around 12-18". Anybody fish it?


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

1 not sure if it was ok to be down the but hey I was there this was abt 5 yrs ago got a pike n small walleyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

me and a buddy used to go down there a cpl years back and catch gills or crayfish and use them for pike bait, Usually did pretty good but i believe that was mid summer.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

A reminder that this is the last day for inland pike & walleyes for "2010," and bass season is closed. All will open again last weekend in April for 2011 (bass for C+R only until Memorial Day weekend).


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

fishinthed said:


> A reminder that this is the last day for inland pike & walleyes for "2010," and bass season is closed. All will open again last weekend in April for 2011 (bass for C+R only until Memorial Day weekend).


 
hey fihinthed have you been in the rouge lately?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Everyone who is interested in fishing this water needs to be aware that the DNR has advised against eating ANY fish from Newburgh Lake. It is highly toxic, due to toxins in the sediment in it. They have cleaned out a lot of the toxicity, but it still is at much higher levels than are safe. NO fish should be consumed from that water.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

murdermittenkid said:


> hey fihinthed have you been in the rouge lately?


Only a few _very short_ trips in February. Hardly any _time_. Didn't catch anything. Found a few spots that looked like they could be good come season opener.

Below the dam was *gross:* lots of detergent in the water; suds all over the place, toxic, detergent odor. Was almost making me _high_, but not in a good way (_low?_). Not my idea of how to "clean up the river." 

What about you?


----------

